# Ovation 12 string, $300. Cornwall



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Foil label. Might be worth the drive to Cornwall.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad's gone already


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Never played one of those but I've often heard that Ovation made a good 12 string; the bowl idea apparantly worked well for that. That one might be 1970s. $300 is good if there's nothing wrong with it. If needed, a reset is tricky with them because you have to heat the bowl up to do it. I guess you hit it with a torch until it starts bubbling and then bend it back to spec ... lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Are these worth anything? I bought a used ovation 12 string glen campbell model in the early 80s (so probably a 70s model) just to play Wanted Dead or alive in a few shows. Haven’t touched it since lol.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a website that rejoices in the title "Ovation Fan Club."

Haven't looked in a long time but I've seen some OK prices on there for Ovation guitars.

Although, to get a decent price you'd need to get one of the fans to buy it.

I think there is a market for them but it is well hidden.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> There is a website that rejoices in the title "Ovation Fan Club."
> 
> Haven't looked in a long time but I've seen some OK prices on there for Ovation guitars.
> 
> ...


sounds like a lot of my guitars...lado etc. lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> sounds like a lot of my guitars...lado etc. lol


The ads gone, so no worry of a derail. Let's see a pic of yours.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this one new in 74. Traded a Traynor amp and a 12 gauge for it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I got this one new in 74. Traded a Traynor amp* and a 12 gauge for it*.
> 
> View attachment 371295


You already sound like Sam Elliot in my head, this is solidifying that! 

The best!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> The ads gone, so no worry of a derail. Let's see a pic of yours.


I may have to get the air compressor out to blow the dust off it lol.
I didnt use it much, but I have to say, a 12 string may be the best way to warm up for a gig, esp string bends etc.

Poor old girl. Sometimes the life of a case queen is overrated.
it had a really nice sound, but the back was always slippery.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was test driving a used one as a back up stage guitar. I hated how it sloped when I played standing up. Could not complain about the sound though!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 371303


Look out Mama.
There’s a white boat comin up the river.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Bummed I missed this, just down the road from Montreal. Don't mean to sound like a dick but I've had/still have a ton of high end acoustics and electrics over the years (Martins, Collings, PRS, Gibbys (cough!)), but a few year back I found a pawnshop-special Ovation 1778t Elite (made in USA) for about 400 bucks...very strange all-black, spray-on nubbled black plastic top finish over spruce, maple neck...I'll be damned if this guitar, that I still have and will be the LAST guitar I dump (apocalypse-grade keeper), doesn't sound better than pretty much everything I've ever owned! Killer, almost-electric playable neck, great tone, fantastic recording git, does it all. I mean Glen Campbell swore by these things, what more to say? Only thing I hate is the round back, how the hell do peeps play these standing up??? The dam thing flops in and out at 45 degrees from my svelte, muscular 6-pack gut!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

alphasports said:


> The dam thing flops in and out at 45 degrees from my svelte, muscular 6-pack gut!!!


You can probably imagine then how much trouble those of us with a pronounced beer gut have problems with it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My 1621-4 was the only acoustic that I had for 25 years and I never had a problem with the round back. In 2000 I bought a regular full size dred and right after that the Ovation started sliddin all over the place.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

...I did buy one of the all-black 12 strings a few years ago but it was a disaster...head-dive was ridiculous (25lbs of tuners), intonation catastrophic (was an Asian model)...grabbed a Danelectro 12 instead (for the 4 or 5 12-string songs we ALL play!!!). But would still love to grab one of these old classic spruce tops.


----------

